# Long & McQuade Black Friday Sale 2019



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

The lists have been posted for L&M's Black Friday sale:


https://www.long-mcquade.com/BlackFriday


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

The Vancouver store has used Taylor 314CE for $1399.00. I was near there today so I stopped in to try it to see if it was worth going back and lining up Friday morning. It is an ex rental but is in very good shape. It is a really nice guitar, plays great and sounds like a nice Taylor. The price on it today was $1699.00. Even at $1699.00 it is a good buy. I don’t think it is good enough to tempt me to get up early and drive an hour and a half to stand in line up but someone will get a very nice guitar.

The North Van store has a used ‘68 Custom Princeton Reverb for $599.00. That one also tempts me. I had to go and play my Traynor YCV80Q and Pro Junior for an hour before I decided I don’t really need another amp.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

There are a couple of good deals available, unfortunately none are near me. Hopefully a couple of items survive the sale so that I can snag them afterwards.


----------



## reckless toboggan (Mar 9, 2019)

Kerry Brown said:


> The North Van store has a used ‘68 Custom Princeton Reverb for $599.00. That one also tempts me. I had to go and play my Traynor YCV80Q and Pro Junior for an hour before I decided I don’t really need another amp.


Aww. You only have two amps...that's so cute.

Signed,
Long and McQuade


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Nothing interests me from the local stores.
But sometimes they have other stuff, so I may need to check it out.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Ernie Ball 6'' Pancake Patch Cables - 3 Pack, Neon Green  $11.99


Ernie Ball - 6'' Pancake Patch Cables - 3 Pack, Neon Green


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

The Rock Slide Ariel Posen Signature Slide - Polished Brass

The Rock Slide - Ariel Posen Signature Slide - Polished Brass

SKU: # 714843
Model: #TRS-AP
Sale Price: $29.99 CDN
Original Price: $38.99 CDN


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

colchar said:


> There are a couple of good deals available, unfortunately none are near me. Hopefully a couple of items survive the sale so that I can snag them afterwards.


Not at the sale price. Its a one day deal.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Situation resolved.


----------



## nbs2005 (Mar 21, 2018)

The pickings seem pretty slim. I guess that's a good thing for them; means they're managing their rental/used inventory better. I'm sure I'll pop into a couple of the stores on my way into work (I've already told my boss I'll be in a little late).


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Distortion said:


> Not at the sale price. Its a one day deal.



If something survives the sale you can order it in at the sale price. I've done it in the past.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I'll likely be in the line-up at the Markham store. Red plaid hoodie and blue down vest if you want to introduce yourself.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

player99 said:


> The Rock Slide Ariel Posen Signature Slide - Polished Brass
> 
> The Rock Slide - Ariel Posen Signature Slide - Polished Brass
> 
> ...


I got the slide, but this one is small. I got a medium one and it was not on sale. $40 is a bit much for a slide but it really is better than anything I own.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

bw66 said:


> I'll likely be in the line-up at the Markham store. Red plaid hoodie and blue down vest if you want to introduce yourself.


You've already laid out your clothes for tomorrow? 

I may drop in tomorrow just to stock up on strings, but there's nothing local that seems very interesting.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

Buncha dookie advertised for my local store. Bet they have in store deals as usual though, i’ll Be there


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

I’m tempted by some offerings at the Bloor store, but funds are tight. Various stores have excellent deals on used Godins.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Went online to order some strings at the Black Friday price. I put a three pack of acoustic and a five pack of electric strings in my cart. Went to check out and they wanted $29.00 for shipping. Deleted them from the cart and logged off. Without shipping the order was just over $50.00. Don’t see how they compete with places like Amazon. Put the same items in my cart at Amazon and shipping was free. I didn’t buy at Amazon but I can see why people do.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

Got to the Windsor Ontario store about a minute or two after 10. They must have opened early. The PRS SE that was advertised was already sold to the second customer who walked in the door, and gone.

Looked really hard at the old Johnson Millennium 150 Stereo amp, for about an hour. Talked about a lower price, etc., came to my senses, walked away.

I am pretty much happy with my too much gear, and have been divesting anyway.
Been going through gear for about 40 of my 50 plus years of dabbling.

There is still a lot of gear that has been untried by me out there, and it is loosing it’s lustre for me. It is about time.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

I was surprised by a few items on the list for the Kingston store that certainly caught my eye:

2016 LP Standard Faded w/ 50's neck for $1399;
2014 dual P-90 TV Yellow Melody Maker for $399;
Classic Vibe Strat for $250;
and an Epi 339 Pro in Cherry for $199.


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

StevieMac said:


> I was surprised by a few items on the list for the Kingston store that certainly caught my eye:
> and an Epi 339 Pro in Cherry for $199.


Damn, I'd grab that one in a heartbeat.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Kerry Brown said:


> Went online to order some strings at the Black Friday price. I put a three pack of acoustic and a five pack of electric strings in my cart. Went to check out and they wanted $29.00 for shipping. Deleted them from the cart and logged off. Without shipping the order was just over $50.00. Don’t see how they compete with places like Amazon. Put the same items in my cart at Amazon and shipping was free. I didn’t buy at Amazon but I can see why people do.


They are a walk in retail store that supports musicians with jobs. I choose to support the music industry as a whole not some outfit with people that have never picked up a guitar working in a ware house.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

I’m in Laval atm, nothing too special but they have a used Line 6 wireless system with pack for $99.00. I would have picked it up but I’m not buying anything guitar related that uses the over-saturated 2.4Ghz band.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Im going to get picks and a lesson book for my student tonight.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Got there early, was second in line and hoping to snag a 314CE for $1000. 1st guy in got it, LOL.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Distortion said:


> They are a walk in retail store that supports musicians with jobs. I choose to support the music industry as a whole not some outfit with people that have never picked up a guitar working in a ware house.


I totally agree. That is why I didn’t buy at Amazon. I was trying to point out that if companies want to compete in today’s global market they need to have an online store that is competitive. I’m pretty sure L&M does enough shipping that could get a better rate than $29.00 for eight packs of strings. I will support there brick and mortar stores but online is a bit of a joke. The closest store to me is 80 km away. Sometimes I want to order stuff online.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Kerry Brown said:


> I totally agree. That is why I didn’t buy at Amazon. I was trying to point out that if companies want to compete in today’s global market they need to have an online store that is competitive. I’m pretty sure L&M does enough shipping that could get a better rate than $29.00 for eight packs of strings. I will support there brick and mortar stores but online is a bit of a joke. The closest store to me is 80 km away. Sometimes I want to order stuff online.


Must be something wrong. I was going to order a Fender Gig bag because the stores were out of stock and it was $10 shipping with insurance. Yesterday.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

davetcan said:


> Got there early, was second in line and hoping to snag a 314CE for $1000. 1st guy in got it, LOL.


That's a good deal. I'm a big fan of my 414CE. Sadly I'm not playing a lot of acoustic these days and I've got 4 looking at me every time I go downstairs and the way it is, that's the one that probably should go


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

I bought a boss loop station pedal. It wasn’t on sale but I didn’t want to leave empty handed.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

The exact same les Paul studio I bought for 999$ in Gibson month was 1200$ today. I don’t think they appreciate the seriousness of this holiday. All the same I feel ok about it.


----------



## nbs2005 (Mar 21, 2018)

I had fun. Details to follow........


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Popped into my local store knowing they had nothing that I wanted. Double checked with a friend who works there that we have to wait until Monday to start snagging unsold items at the sale prices. Unfortunately we do. I have my eye on a few amps - Bassmans, Hot Rod Devilles (several of these available for $499), and a Traynor YCV80. Only checked on the Traynor, and it was still available. Now I just have to decide between a Hot Rod Deville and a YCV80, and I'll snag whatever survives the sale. Can't decide which I would prefer. Not that I need another amp, but if something good is available at a decent price why not snag it right? 

I've also decided for the umpteenth time that I need to get serious about learning slide so had my buddy check for used Epi SGs. There were a couple, but those also have to wait until after the sale. I mentioned what I was doing to another friend who is their guitar tech, and he took me upstairs to his workshop to show me a white Gibson SG that is in for repair. Not sure of the model but it has the dot inlays, full pick guard, and doesn't have a gloss finish. It does come with a Gibson hardshell case even though that wasn't originally included when it was new. Anyway, it is listed at $399 so we went back to see the other friend who is the sales guy, and as soon as that SG comes off repair it will be put in my name.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

#11 in line at just after 9 am. First in line got there at 5!

Picked up a 5th Ave. It has buckers and I was hoping for p90s, but it should scratch the worst of the itch.


__
http://instagr.am/p/B5dzzjQnwky/


----------



## reckless toboggan (Mar 9, 2019)

bw66 said:


> #11 in line at just after 9 am. First in line got there at 5!
> 
> Picked up a 5th Ave. It has buckers and I was hoping for p90s, but it should scratch the worst of the itch.
> 
> ...


I was hoping they'd have one of these with p90s somewhere near me, but no such luck.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

allthumbs56 said:


> That's a good deal. I'm a big fan of my 414CE. Sadly I'm not playing a lot of acoustic these days and I've got 4 looking at me every time I go downstairs and the way it is, that's the one that probably should go


Well I know where you'd get $1,000 for it


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

It wasn't a black friday deal, but I bought a black thing. Even traded a black thing towards it!


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

davetcan said:


> Well I know where you'd get $1,000 for it


But I'd hate to part it out


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

What would be really neat in this age of computers, is as things are sold they are deleted from the flyer.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Distortion said:


> What would be really neat in this age of computers, is as things are sold they are deleted from the flyer.


I agree and am certain it could be easily accomplished. It decreases the likelihood of drawing people in however so I'd wager it's unlikely to happen.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

StevieMac said:


> I agree and am certain it could be easily accomplished. It decreases the likelihood of drawing people in however so I'd wager it's unlikely to happen.


I bought a used pedal from L&M that they had listed on that store's page (I was not aware of that though--just stopped in to see what they had)--they removed it from the store's page.
But a big sale is a bit different.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I picked up a pair of the Mackie CR3 'Creative Studio Monitors' for Christmas for my daughter yesterday. I was eyeing the bigger 5" Presonus ones, but the main intention and space for the speakers didn't allow for it unfortunately. Good price for what they are. Good sound, all accessories included, and the bonus is they are have green rings which happens to be her favorite color.  They're just to replace the shitty Logitech Z200 computer speakers that were supposed to be a temporary solution.....4 years ago.


----------

